# shifting weird



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i got a 92 SE 5 speed... sometimes (about 20%) when im going down the highway and want to get off on the a city road it likes to kinda stick in 5th gear, the RPMs drop down to idle if i let the clutch out, but it locks out of all the other gears, as soon as i shift it back into 5th and back out again its fine. just wondering if this was a nissan thing or what. i also just filled the tranny w/ fresh gear oil (the person we got it from had it fully flushed but the place he went to didnt put the plug all they way back in for the fill hole so i had to put another 3/4 quart in it)
thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

ummm, how fast are you going when this happens? are you rev-matching when you try to downshift?


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

not trying to rev match, i just put the clutch in and downshift when i need too and w/ all gears


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

try revmatching and see what happens.


----------

